# [HELP] Buying DSLR !!!!



## kaz (Dec 29, 2013)

It all started last year when I saw a deal in newspaper "UCB Watch free with Nikon L28 @5K".... And I got tempted to  grab the deal. I went to a shop and checked the camera and I didn't like it at all. My elder brother asked me not to waste money on that s*** camera and get a 5K watch instead. Then I didn't have much idea about camera and all, and began the research work 

I started exploring cameras too beside my Android love  After L28 it was L820 which sounded good in specs sheet but again not much impressive. Then I tried looking for good low light performer and came down to Nikon P330 but its 5x zoom didn't impress me either. After that, got confused between Canon SX50 HS, Sony HX300, Nikon P520. SX50 was the best performer but I'm not a fan of the looks of Canon Cameras. So dumped all these 

Meanwhile I was always active here and you guys (inci, nac, sujoyp, raja, gen and others) always advised people to go for DSLRs for better Image Quality. So started exploring DSLRs 

D3200 is what I wanted to get next, the reason being that its better rated on most places than D5100 (DxOMark as well here on ThinkDigit under Top 10 DSLRs in India). But no HDR, no swivel screen and not as good as D5100's ISO performance made to look for something else. Don't want the D5100 as its little OLD now and I have a presumption that new technologies performs better 

So finally came to D5200  I'm loving every bit of this camera and planning to get this.

So just asking for little advice from the PROs. Should I be going with the D5200? Or the Sony A58 with fast AF makes any sense?

Its a onetime investment from my father and I won't be asking money for lenses, as this is my last year of B.Tech and hopefully some company would hire me 

I'll be getting a 32GB 45MB/sec card from SanDisk and might also the ML-L3. What additional things I will need to have for my DSLR? How much a decent Tripod is going to cost (a cheap plastic one will do for now  )? All these would be with my pocket money (no savings)


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a presumption that new technologies performs better
Shouldn't you look for D5300, then?  
D5100 isn't too old, just a year older than D5200. Sure, D5200 has seen some upgrade. Are you sure ready to pay extra (about or more than 50%) for D5200?

Decide yourself whether you want OVF or you will be okay with EVF. That would be the deal breaker between DSLR or DSLT.

Tripod - Watch this and decide yourself.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2013)

@kaz it was good to read ur background research .... I would say D5200 is a great choice ... it all depend on ur budget ...

Can I presume u will certainly get ur job next year and will be able to spend on more lenses?
If yes then D5200 is certainly great...and you can get more lenses as per requirement soon

If you think it as one time investment then better get panasonic FZ200 or canon SX50

If you say that you wont be able to buy any lens for next 2 years then its better to get D5100+18-105 for now, assuming ur budget is only till D5200+18-55

Sony A58 is lower range then D5200 ...if u want D5200 competitor from sony then its A57

A descent tripod which can balance ur cam +zoom lens till 70-300 may cost 3-4k


----------



## kaz (Dec 29, 2013)

nac said:


> I have a presumption that new technologies performs better
> Shouldn't you look for D5300, then?


D5200 scores better in DxOMark  also out of budget 



> D5100 isn't too old, just a year older than D5200. Sure, D5200 has seen some upgrade. Are you sure ready to pay extra (about or more than 50%) for D5200?


What if I say I'm getting D5200 @37.5k with 18-55mm kit



> Decide yourself whether you want OVF or you will be okay with EVF. That would be the deal breaker between DSLR or DSLT.


Reviewers suggest that EVF on Sony is better than OVF of competitors and EVF has 100% coverage too. There is not much review on A58 and also no comparison video between A58 and D5200 on YouTube  so I don't know how good the IQ will be in low light and daylight compared to the D5200.



> Tripod - Watch this and decide yourself.


Hostel wifi is slow now I will check it as soon as possible 



sujoyp said:


> @kaz it was good to read ur background research .... I would say D5200 is a great choice ... it all depend on ur budget ...
> 
> Can I presume u will certainly get ur job next year and will be able to spend on more lenses?
> If yes then D5200 is certainly great...and you can get more lenses as per requirement soon
> ...



Yup most probably would be investing in lenses soon after around 1 year.  3-4k is fine for a tripod.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2013)

Good thing abt D5200 is that it have AF and meting from D7000 and sensor of next generation....@37.5 its a good enough deal

regarding evf I can say that sony have the technology of EVF but they implement it as per the cost of model...A58 certainly dont have the top quality EVF to beat OVF


----------



## kaz (Dec 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Good thing abt D5200 is that it have AF and meting from D7000 and sensor of next generation....@37.5 its a good enough deal


Hmmmm


> regarding evf I can say that sony have the technology of EVF but they implement it as per the cost of model...A58 certainly dont have the top quality EVF to beat OVF



Got it.  Actually I saw that the EVF in A7 and A7R are better which really are way too costly than A58.  
Thanks for the help 



nac said:


> Tripod - Watch this and decide yourself.




Lol Kai has got his style of reviewing everything


----------



## kaz (Jan 7, 2014)

Waiting for D3300 makes any sense ? It seems impressive on specs sheet.. And there is a new lens too..1080p @60fps..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2014)

D3300 is interesting ...it dont have optical low pass just like other nikon products now days....it recored HD @60fps and 5 fps burst shooting ...these seems great
the new 18-55 have VRII thats great...ok its slightly smaller then older one

So they say package is 30% smaller and 25% lighter then before  

Nikon D3300 camera announcement | Nikon Rumors


----------



## kaz (Jan 7, 2014)

And new processor too... But just 11 AF Points....

So what you suggest hold for D3300 or D5200 will be still a better option.... I wonder if there is HDR on D3300....


Ohhhh there's Panorama too


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds like a good deal with a nice zoom lens thrown in. The sony evf does have its advantages, zoom for focusing, focus peaking and all. But in low light all you can see is the grainy image from the sensor. 

Also 5200 will give you a much wider range of lenses


----------



## kaz (Jan 7, 2014)

Yup thanks but sony is already out of my head..Its D3300 vs D5200 now


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2014)

D5200 is goood ...D3300 is again just something to start with


----------



## kaz (Jan 7, 2014)

Hmmmm just some new things in the D3300 made me look into it:
1. No Low Pass Filter
2. 1080p @60fps
3. Panorama 
4. New Lens

Lacks the Stereo Mic and Swivel Screen of the D5200 though.

Will be getting the D5200 before my techfest which begins on 31st  Waiting for that 37.5k seller to list it back on Amazon  Although my Father is not a big fan of shopping online


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2014)

No low pass is good if u have that hi quality lens to see the difference.. else u will find pics more grainy
1080@60fps ....would u use it...I wont
panorama...a gimmick and need tripod
get D5200 body and get new lens


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 7, 2014)

Hmm... 
I have no clue what a low pass filter is, 
HD video recording is a good thing to have but it's very rarely used, 
Panorama you can take without the feature also, just click the shots and let photoshop (or some other softwares) stitch them together. 
What new lens is this? 

Stereo mic, really not sure how useful this will be 
Swivel screen: this is really a nice thing to have, opens up the possibility of a whole range of shots 

If you ask my opinion then go to a shop and get a feel of the two camera's, the menus, how it feels when you look into the OVF, what the live view feels like (if you are upgrading from a P&S then you'll want to go back the live view at times), do the buttons fit your hand and all that stuff. Then buy online


----------



## kaz (Jan 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> No low pass is good if u have that hi quality lens to see the difference.. else u will find pics more grainy


hmmm


> 1080@60fps ....would u use it...I wont


Even I won't 




izzikio_rage said:


> Panorama you can take without the feature also, just click the shots and let photoshop (or some other softwares) stitch them together.


Never tried...Will explore for sure



> What new lens is this?


Lighter and smaller in size..




> If you ask my opinion then go to a shop and get a feel of the two camera's, the menus, how it feels when you look into the OVF, what the live view feels like (if you are upgrading from a P&S then you'll want to go back the live view at times), do the buttons fit your hand and all that stuff. Then buy online


The place where I'm currently staying (hostel) don't have good camera shops....Will have to go to Kolkata @my brother's place or home to do that.... And this is going to be my first camera, never owned any but used many without manual controls...But believe me I'm a fast learner and won't take much time to use a DSLR properly


----------



## kaz (Jan 18, 2014)

Bought D5200 yesterday and a 32GB Sandisk Extreme SDHC just now.... Cam is expected to reach me on 27th and sd card on 26th


----------

